# 5 pentium pros on ebay



## gregor170590 (Jan 21, 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-golden-pentium-pros-for-GOLD-RECOVERY-high-yield-/222380884363?hash=item33c6ef018b:g:IaIAAOSwZQRYfif~


----------



## anachronism (Jan 21, 2017)

Welcome Gregor. 

Those are up at far more than the gold value so it isn't a good buy.

Jon


----------



## Simon007 (Jan 21, 2017)

Problem is that everywhere on the internet states that you can get a gram of gold out of a Pentium pro and spot gold right now is £31 a gram so that must mean it's a bargain right? Well I suppose it would be if you could get a gram of gold, so the world and his wife pay silly money for the holy grail!

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

